# e petition for maternity leave for surrogate parents



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am not siure if you ladies have seen this e petition asking for maternity leave rights for mothers through surrogacy, another discrimnation that we still face!
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/22233


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

I think this is great...... I did surrogacy and now have a little girl. I work for Social Services for the local goverment in London.... I applied for maternity rights under the equal opps policy and it was agreed. They even now have a policy on Surrogacy.. (i was the first case )

I feel we should definately be given equal rights and be given  equivalent to  maternity or adoption leave.

I breast fed  so would of been unable to return to work.... And i wouldn't anyway as i wanted to bond with my daughter.

best wishes xxxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hoorah for whoever started this, and please do sign it.  We have been plugging away for 3 years now speaking to government to get the law updated, with very little joy - the more voices added, the better!

Natalie


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

I just signed this. It is completely unjust that because we are inflicted with dysfunctional wombs through no fault of our own that we do not have the same rights to look after our own child like any other parent including those who adopt! It is not only discrimination against us but also against our child, why should they have less rights to have time with their parent to bond at birth compared to any other child?


Diane x


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

This petition is so important! Hopefully it will help bring some additional pressure to bear.  Maternity rights would make such a difference to families with surrogate born children and really help relieve some of the pressure and stress involved.

I too have been lobbying on this issue for years and it would be so great to see a positive result!

Louisa


----------

